# Discrete Predation



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Peeb (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 12, 2021)

Nice shot! A murder among the buds.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 13, 2021)

-

Thank you gentlemen!



jeffashman said:


> Nice shot! A murder among the buds.


It should be advertised that now more flowers will be necessary!


----------



## Donde (Aug 15, 2021)

Good find.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 16, 2021)

Donde said:


> Good find.




Cheers Donde!


----------

